# I think I’m loosing my mind with this one...



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Goldens can be a handful, especially when they're bored or under-exercised. Can you share a little more info on his daily routine such as how much exercise, crate or no crate, working family or stay at home? I'm also wondering what you mean by " I got him trained". Did you attend structured obedience classes with him or take him to a trainer? My point is that Goldens need a great deal of exercise and training or their behavior can be problematic to say the least. Turning a dog loose in the backyard didn't count as exercise for us-our dogs needed daily, heart-pounding games of fetch, structured walks, and off-leash runs (only with a great recall.) to drain that energy. Ongoing obedience training instilled a pretty reliable "leave it" command which is essential for a mouthy dog. Please give a little more info on where you are with exercise and obedience training and I think some of the experienced forum members will have advice on getting him on track.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Goldens also need a great deal of people time. They need obedience classes to learn to work with YOU. They need YOU to provide structured play time. Most goldens that need their people to play the game don't invent ways to occupy their time.
If you expected a dog to spend time by himself you picked the wrong breed. Some do but most just lay on the porch waiting for their people to let them back into the house or do what you are describing.
The more time you devote to your dog the less time they will have to be destructive or run away. Sounds like you have a very smart and creative dog. Help him learn to channel this creativity & energy in a more positive and acceptable behavior. Enjoy, these guys can be lots of fun!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you spend any time when he was a puppy teaching him not to eat those things? He is just doing what comes naturally to him. And if he always had that freedom to do it, that's why he still does it. I'd stop leaving him alone in the yard. Leash him up, go for walks, and start working on leave it and drop it. You'll need a lot of treats and a LOT of time and patience. You need to undo the habit at this point. But for his health and safety, it is worth it.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ll just add, I don’t think I have ever known a dog who could (on its own) resist the temptation of picking up something like a baby bird. Mine kept coming up with baby bunnies for the longest time ... I still cringe imagining the sound of the bunnies screaming. It is quite fun and pride-worthy for them. 

You have two choices for the birds: Always be with your pup when he goes near nesting spots or physically barricade him from getting near them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Golden Retrievers were originally bred to be working retrievers. They are hunting dogs, they absolutely will search out and kill small wildlife. 

When Golden Retrievers are not properly managed and sufficiently exercised they will eat carpet and rip drywall and the siding off of a house, not to mention dig holes and generally act crazy. The worst thing you can do is put them outdoors and forget about them. 

Start devoting some of your free time to teaching your dog a formal retrieve (Sound Beginnings DVD by Jackie Mertens is wonderful for this) find a dog training club and start attending classes and practicing at home every day. With an obedience foundation, there is nothing you can't do with a Golden. Dock diving, barn hunt, agility and hunt tests. They are all a lot of fun and will keep you honest about daily training and playing with your dog. THis kind of lifestyle will make both you and your dog a lot happier - I don't know anyone who plays at these hobbies with their Golden and still says their dog is making them lose their mind. Just something to think about.


----------



## Isabellalc (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you so much and before we never had any problem with any of this he was always a very energetic dog, I would play with him all of the time and throw a ball around and go on walks, but since he has started to eat the grass and birds I put the muzzle on him and we can’t do that kind of stuff anymore. Also, he was trained professionally by a dog trainer for the invisible fence and he’s doing very well with that.


----------



## Isabellalc (Jun 1, 2018)

Also I would like to add my wording is meant by I’m losing my mind because I don’t know what to do lol. I’m mind boggled because my older golden had never done anything like this before. I love them very much and wouldn’t trade them for the world, I just could use some help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Less time outside by himself would fix all your problems.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Having a professional trainer to teach him to stay within the electric boundaries is very different than you taking an obedience class with your dog.
To get to the same behavior as the older dog you need to put in the work. They don't just mellow out without some training. Try teaching him the behaviors you do want. You didn't get to be the person you are without someone taking the time to teach you how to behave in the world. Your dog needs this guidance too. 
Work with your dog, less unsupervised time in the yard. If he can learn to avoid getting a shock, he can learn other commands that will make him easier to live with. 

What a miserable lonely life to be put in the yard alone with a muzzle trying to avoid being shocked! FWIW if this is the best you can offer your dog, love him enough to find him a home that wants to enjoy him & willing to let him be a part of their everyday lives.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Isabellalc said:


> Also I would like to add my wording is meant by I’m losing my mind because I don’t know what to do lol. I’m mind boggled because my older golden had never done anything like this before. I love them very much and wouldn’t trade them for the world, I just could use some help.


I really think he would benefit from obedience classes with a good training club. You'll gain so many tools to manage his unwanted behaviors, and the mental stimulation is just as important as physical exercise. Our first Golden was a lovable stinker, but that's on me, not him. I was inexperienced with the breed, had young children, and too little time most days. I was able to invest more time and energy in our next two dogs and the difference in behavior was remarkable. See if you can find a training club in your area. I think you'll enjoy it and your dog's behavior will definitely improve with training.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I sympathize. My Gypsy has too much energy and will shred papers and tissues if left to her own devices too much. We actually have her muzzle trained because I figure the 10 hours (I know it's A LOT) she spends alone a day (broken up into 5ish hour segments) is better spent muzzled but with free range of the house than in the crate. She loves to people watch from the window. 

With that said, I wholeheartedly encourage a local training club. If you'd like to share your city (or area), I'd be happy to find links to dog training clubs you can connect with. Depending on your location, some might be a bit of a drive. I live in a HUGE city (over 3 million people in the county and it covers like 5000 sq miles) and I've driven over an hour to get to a training class. 

In my opinion, it's well worth their weight in gold to belong to a club that jives with you. They become friends and a really good support system when things go south (either behavioral issues or in my case when my bridge boy got sick the first time). It's also worth it to be involved with your local Golden Retriever club. They can be an excellent resource re: taking classes or going to events with familiar faces. 

You know, Bear used to dig the most horrendous trenches. He was a perfect and rotten puppy. I never thought we'd see the day where he was a well mannered dog. But we put the work in and right around the 2 year mark he started to turn into that amazing dog I wanted from the start. You can get through this. It just takes time and work and patience and consistency.


----------

